# 2 Ferrets in need of homes - East Sussex, Eastbourne



## Puppyjess (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum so I hope this is allowed but I didn't know where else to put this sort of thing.

I rescued two ferrets, merry and pippin a couple of years back from the RSPCA as they had been tied up to a tree and left there. They are two very happy girls, both albino, one slightly more rotund than the other, no health problems in the entire time I have had them. (Except from Merry lost a claw, how I don't know) I have always seen them as sisters but don't know if they actually are.

Both are spayed and extremely friendly, both to eachother and me. They enjoy each others company, sleep together etc so must go to the same home. Personality wise they are inquisitive and nosey but not as boisterous as other ferrets I have met, preferring cuddles and kisses, and both can be totally trusted. They have been fine around young children and my other pets.

Now I know a rescue wouldn't take them but I also don't want to sell them on something like Friday ad as I want to make sure they go a good home - free if necessary. All they're items would be included but they would need to have suitable accommodation where they are going or even can have the summerhouse they are currently in if wanted. 

My reason for rehoming is I am moving to Australia and cannot take them with me, I am absolutely devastated to be leaving them behind as they are so sweet.

Thanks  Lucy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Lucy

You could try some rescues they may well take them for you, I would of willingly helped out but I live too far away unfortunately


----------



## Ian Robertson (Mar 22, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi Lucy
> 
> You could try some rescues they may well take them for you, I would of willingly helped out but I live too far away unfortunately


Hi Lucy I would very much like to see your two adorable Ferrets as I am currently looking for ferrets to have as pets they are such loving animals and provide good company.


----------



## Ian Robertson (Mar 22, 2014)

Ian Robertson said:


> Hi Lucy I would very much like to see your two adorable Ferrets as I am currently looking for ferrets to have as pets they are such loving animals and provide good company.


----------



## Ian Robertson (Mar 22, 2014)

Ian Robertson said:


> Ian Robertson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lucy I would very much like to see your two adorable Ferrets as I am currently looking for ferrets to have as pets they are such loving animals and provide good company.
> ...


----------



## selina candy (May 11, 2015)

Hi I'm looking for 2 ferrets please call me 07487713777 tia x


----------



## Toxsi89 (May 9, 2016)

Hi I looking ferret for my daughter. Mey be you can help me07946547866


----------

